# archive_sauvé_roman1



## aricosec (1 Juin 2002)

pour mémoire


  co auteurs actuels
1= aricosec
2= mgzslug
3=gribouille
4=alem
5=amiral
6=macinside
7=touba fall
8=thebiglebowsky
9=archeos
10=jean imarc
11=starpouff
12=xantho
13 ou br= benr
14=thensin
15=napoleon
16=mgztoine
ak=amok
bg=bengili
ap=api
js=jack sim
fc=ficelle
jm=jedimac
mf=mad frog
vj=veejee
pr=pierrot
vmu=vieux mac user
bn=ben neph
gw=gwenhiveer
5 pages  presque authentiques,quelques peut arrangé pour la coherence,
mais trés trés peu !!

Forums MacGeneration    _ le bar_


                                                        : "ROMAN" 




     1_           c'etait un soir de pleine lune,un homme se promenait et 
                  tournait le coin d'une rue  
     2_           et du fait d'un brouillard des plus épais, dans lequel on 
                  avait peine, malgré la lune, à voir plus loin que le bout de 
                  son nez, il entra brusquement en contact avec ... 
     br__         un lampadaire. Mais était ce bien un lampadaire ? son état 
                  comateux après cette soirée bien arrosée ne lui permettait pas 
                  d'en décider. A vrai dire il lui semblait qu'il s'agissait 
                  plutôt              
     5_           d'un marronnier centenaire.
                  C'était près du Parc Monceau. L'homme tomba lourdement sur 
                  l'asphalte humide.3 heures du matin...La sirène du SAMU 
                  transperça la brume
    10_           et après quelques virages relevés de crissements de pneus, 
                  l'ambulance s'arreta devant la porte des urgences
     1_           mais cet abruti de chauffeur encore beurré comme un p'tit lu 
                  etait devant la porte des bains douches et aperçu un 
    3_            peignoir en vadrouille, qui se prelassait sur trottoir, l'air 
                  de rien à côté d'une pizza point 
    ak_           cuite, qui venait d'échapper à l'appétit d'un proctologue à 
                  la retraite, tout occupé qu'il était à ranger sa collection 
                  d'anuscopes de cuivre du XIX eme siècle
    9_            achetés un soir de cuite dans une brocante du sud de la 
                  France, à Montcuq, berceau de la proctologie, selon le vendeur 
                  d'anuscopes.
    bg_           Son évasion de la maison d'arret n'avait pas encore été 
                  signalée. Mais il savait que d'ici une heure tous les 
                  carrefours de la capitale allaient sentir la volaille. Mais 
                  pour commencer il devait aller récupérer la joncaille chez ce 
                  cave de Santino. il habite peut-être encore
   10_            rue de la Garçonnière, Allez, plus que deux boulevards à 
                  traverser, et on y est. Zut un car de police, sont ils déjà au courant
                  c'est pas bon. Il se retourne pour trouver un endroit où se cacher, 
                  et voit
    3_            l'estaffette grise à rideaux cramoisis-salis, de la Gisou, 
                  pute de son état, bancquale d'état aussi, de même beaucoup 
                  servi et d'état de fraîcheur avancé. Quand elle l'apperçu, lui 
                  fit clin d'oeil et de sa voix rauque d'homme opéré, lui dit 
   ap_            Dis-moi petit, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs, tu as déjà 
                  vu un monsieur tout nu
   bg _           ou est ce la face qui te glace? y'a des fois ou la peur du 
                  rien m'oblige a sussurer a l'oreille de ma belle des mots 
                  doux, des mots d'amours, des mots de tous les jours
   ak_            De ces jours maudits où il vaudrait mieux passer de l'autre 
                  côté du miroir, derrière les papillons de nuits épinglés sur 
                  du vide.
                  De ces jours modéréments agréables, tièdes et moyens, sans 
                  extrèmes douleurs, sans extrèmes soucis, où l'on se demande 
                  sans émotion, sans crainte, tranquillement, pratiquement, s'il 
                  n'est pas temps de suivre l'exemple d'Adalbert Stifer et 
                  d'avoir un accident en se rasant
   1_             le fouignosof,pour ne plus vivre ces jours moroses de gris colorés,
                  tout les jours qui se ressemblent sur tit planete,on voudrait 
                  que ça change et pour ça on est prêt à
   10_            tout, Bref c'était mal barré. Pour se cacher quelques instants,
                  il entre à contre coeur dans  l'estafette glauque.et puis ça
                  fait si longtemps qu'il était enfermé, c'est un homme malgré tout,
                  une chaleur l'envahi soudain, une de ces chaleur qui
   7_             vous assaillent et ne vous lache plus, la gorge s'assèche, 
                  et le manque de salive vous donne l'impression de vous 
                  étouffer. ça devenait trop pesant pour notre héros qui sorti 
                  de sa poche un bonbon à double effet... le premier effet lui 
                  rafraichi la gueule, le second
  js_             lui délogea une molaire. Quelle poisse ! Il ne manquait 
                  plus que ça. Il jura à voix haute et le son de sa voix 
                  résonnant dans le couloir sombre le fit tressailler malgré 
                  lui. Il cracha la dent morte et le bonbon puis mordit 
                  violemment dans son mouchoir pour arrêter l'hémorragie. Le 
                  goût âcre du tissus le fit grimacer. L'esprit réveillé par la 
                  douleur, il entreprit de se diriger vers la sortie. C'est 
                  alors que par la porte restée entrebaillée il aperçut
   9_             Les lignes blanches de la route qui défilaient à grande 
                  allure. Merde se dit-il, où suis-je encore parti
   br_            Il savait, pour l'avoir espionnée à plusieurs reprises, que la 
                  Gisou quittait tout les matins son emplacement fétiche pour 
                  une destination inconnue. D'aucuns affirmaient qu'elle se 
                  livrait à de biens dangereux traffics. Mais personne n'avait 
                  eu le fin mot de ce mystère ! 
   1_             qui pouvait juger cette situation?,les uns faisant çi, les 
                  autres ça, l'histoire devenait glauque,il etait temps d'appeler 
    ap_           la brigade des moeurs, car notre héros n'était autre que jojo 
                  la poisse, flic de dernière ordre, undercover pour la gloire 
                  et surtout le fric facile que lui rapportait ses p'tits 
                  boulots d'indic verreux chez les taulards de Cayenne,         
    js_           Cayenne où il avait passé de trop longues années avant de 
                  revenir à Paris s'enliser dans ce milieu malsain qui lui 
                  servait de famille. Ah, de vraie famille, il n'en n'avait 
                  jamais eue. Elevé par une vieille tante après la mort de ses 
                  parents dans un accident ferroviaire au Cambodge survenu alors 
                  qu'il n'avait pas encore 5 ans, il s'était rapidement retrouvé 
                  livré à lui-même, faisant les 400 coups en compagnie d'autres 
                  petites frappes dans les quartiers sombres de Paname. 
                  Jojo dégaina son téléphone portable et ses gros doigts 
                  malhabiles et boudinés composèrent le numéro. Une sonnerie, 
                  deux, trois, puis un déclic; Brigade des moeurs bonjour
     7_           oui bonjour, je pourrai avoir l'inspecteur Martini   ne quittez pas
                  je vous passe la piscine,merci bien, je patiente.
                  quelques secondes passèrent et 
    10_           L'estafette s'arrêta, Jojo n'eu pas le temps de se retourner 
                  un violent coup sur la nuque le mis hors d'état de nuire
                  le téléphone roula par terre, on entendais Martini hurler de 
                  l'autre coté, Gisou s'en saisi, l'approcha de son visage
     7_           et reconnu la voix de son père,elle raccrocha aussitôt,
                  ce salaud l'avait laissé lui et sa mère dans un 
                  miteux formule 1 au bord de l'autoroute. tandis que notre 
                  héros reprenait ses esprits, l'estafette redémarra en trombe 
                  en direction de 
 bg_              l'avenue de la Grande Armée, avant de s'ébranler devant le 
                  Passage Saget. C'est a cet instant que Jojo entrevit une 
                  vespasienne tapie dans l'ombre du porche d'une maison 
                  bourgeoise. Cette vision le délivra car il avait vraiment très 
                  envie de 
  7 _             faire un tour dans cette endroit et de
  1_              se purger des pintes de biere ingurgitées avec la grosse berthe 
                  qui voulant lui tirez les vers du nez pour savoir sur quel coup
                  il était, l'avait soulé et  lui dit gentiment 
   js_            ont pourrait faire un tour en "porche" aussi (pourquoi pas). 
                  Mais las, la vision ne dura qu'un instant car le panier à 
                  salade continuait sa course à vive allure. Après quelques 
                  minutes qui parurent interminable au prisonnier, la 
                  fourgonette pila devant le poste et berthe lui dit
 10 _             tout doucement à l'oreille : "dit donc mon Jojo, 
                  ça fait longtemps qu'on t'a pas vu dans le quartier, t'étais 
                  encore en tôle ? T'as pas envie d'un tête à tête sur 
                  l'oreiller, ou plutôt, si tu aimes encore je peux te faire le        
   bg_            dragon de Bornéo. Rappelles toi! C'était ce que tu préférais! 
                  Les pieds au plafond, un mélange de massage phallo-abdominal 
                  et de
  js_             stimulation cardio-ombilicale. Alors ?" 
                  Mais notre Jojo n'avait décidément pas la tête à succomber aux 
                  charmes passés de Berthe : "Non, j'était pas en taule, au 
                  contraire." répliqua-t-il d'un air mystérieux. "Mais je peux 
                  pas en dire plus. Secret professionnel." Berthe fit la moue. 
                  "Par contre je peux te dire autre chose..." continua Jojo pour 
                  ne pas la décevoir. "Tu te souviens de Gaston, le gros 
                  patapouf du 4ème ? Eh bien figure-toi qu'il     
    1_            vient de se faire emasculer par un pit bull,celui de la 
                  concierge du 28 rue de la poupée qui tousse,sa femme se 
                  demande comment elle pourrait avoir un enfant de lui alors
                  que lui pense à
   9_             A quoi ? repris Berthe, car Jojo n'avait pas fini sa phrase. 
                  Et pour une bonne raison : il venait d'apercevoir dans
   1_             le miroir de l'entrée le flic qu'il avait rencontré au bar de 
                  pierrot la defourraille,celui qui avait fait un casse avec lui 
                  a la banque de
 9_               de Bourg-la-Reine, et qui fut aussi le premier à la Caisse 
                  d'Épargne de Jouy-en-Josas ; mais aussi dans le placard 
                  entrouvert les escarpins jaunes d'Archibald les belles 
                  chaussures, son meilleur ami. ça alors  
  br_             Le problème, c'est que jojo était là incognito... Pour de biens 
                  mystérieuses raisons, il avait caché à tous ses véritables 
                  buts dans cette affaire. Entre Archibald et la Gisou, le dilemme
                  était cruel. Il  préféra
   1_             foncer a l'aéroport,rené la carambouille lui avait donné 
                  l'adresse d'un poto dans les iles,qui pourrait le depanner 
                  et lui vendre un
  8_              faux passeport avec lequel il pourrait se refaire une 
                  virginité, du moins le pensait-il !
                  Avant de partir, il fouilla une dernière fois dans le placard 
                  de Berthe pour le cas où il y trouverait des preuves de son 
                  éventuelle infamie. Il plaça dans des caisses le produit de
                  ses fouilles et s'en alla en s'essuyant le
   js_            front. Ouf, une fois de plus, il avait frisé la catastrophe. 
                  Sur le chemin de l'aéroport, le taxi fit une embardée et finit 
                  sa course sur le bas-côté, sans trop de mal mais en procurant 
                  une belle frousse à ses occupants. En attendant la dépanneuse, 
                  Jojo sorti le journal du jour qu'il avait pris le temps de 
                  prélever dans une caissette avant de prendre le taxi et 
                  commença de parcourir le canard. Son sang ne fit qu'un tour 
                  lorsque ses yeux rencontrèrent le titre de l'article en 
                  deuxième page
   7_             Carrefour fait des promotions sur les canapés-lit"
                  Il en rêvait depuis des années... il indiqua au taxi la 
                  nouvelle direction à prende et s'enfonça dans son fauteuil 
                  afin d'éviter les multiples barrages de police mis en place 
                  par l'inspecteur Martini, qui savait bien que des canapés il y 
                  en aurait pas pour tout le monde.
                  arrivé à l'échangeur ouest, le taxi
     br_          continua a rouler pendant des heures... et des heures et des 
                  heures... c'est alors que notre gangster flic de renom changea 
                  d'avis, et decolla par le premier avion pour Caracas. 
                  "Mesdames Messieurs, ici le commandant du vol Swiss-Air qui 
                  vous parle, apprétez vous a atterrir a Caracas, Venezuela. La 
                  température au sol est de 28°. Nous espérons que vous avez 
                  fait un       
   1_             bon voyage,il avait parlé trop vite,deux passagers se 
                  leverent,et sortir des grenades de leurs poches,"nous prenons 
                  le commandement de cet avion dirent ils,nous allons vous 
                  detournez vers tahiti,ou nous comptons
   ap_            ouvrir un paradis fiscal, ce qui nous rendrait richissimes et 
                  mettrait toutes les femmes du monde à nos pieds, mais pour 
                  ça 
   fc_            un grand bruit interrompit les deux pirates qui furent 
                  immediatement aspirés hors de l'avion par la porte que venait 
                  d'ouvrir jojo. attaché à un fauteuil d'hotesse, un masque à 
                  oxygene sur la face, il tentait desesperement de la refermer 
                  quand 
      jm_         un rayon de forte intensité lumineuse enveloppa jojo et le 
                  fit tomber dans un sommeil profond, mais aussi de l'avion 
      7_          c'est alors qu'il se rappela ce que lui avait dit l'hotesse 
                  en entrant dans l'avion : "gardez le parapluie du coktail de 
                  bienvenue, ça peut toujours servir..."
                  il dégaina aussitôt le parapluie à coktail de sa poche et sa 
                  chute devint plus confortable... il sorti même son téléphone 
                  cellulaire pour appeler Carrefour pour dire qu'il serait en 
                  retard.               
       9_         Mais celui-ci afficha : " pas de réseau ". Zut ! Il ne me 
                  reste plus qu'à trouver une cabine. Il remit cela à plus tard 
                  pour s'occuper de l'atterrissage, qui s'annoncait mouvementé. 
                  En effet                   
        1_        il etait au dessus d'un marigot rempli de crocodiles,il tira 
                  désesperement sur le petir fil qui depassait du pepin,essayant 
                  de devier son pebrok vers le rocher qui depassait ,mais helas 
                  un coup de vent le deporta vers                 
         mf_      le grand large. "Dediou !" dit-il avec l'accent qu'il avait 
                  hérité de sa mère, Francontoise de son êtat. Une des baleines 
                  de son parachute de secours c'était déjà fait la malle, sa 
                  chute était imminente, il lui êtait maintenant impossible de 
                  dévier sa trajectoire vers l'île qu'il venait de survoler. Une 
                  mer turquoise, une île paradisiaque, les vahinées...le moral 
                  aurrait pu revenir si le soleil couchant ne faisait pas 
                  apparaître d'étranges rides au niveau de l'eau...aucun doute 
                  possible! ca ne pouvait être que                   
         jm_      Atomic-island !!! et en ce moment même le compte à rebours 
                  s'égrennait.... 9-8-7...
                  Son couillon de Grand-Patron, le "Jacquot" comme on l'appelait 
                  chez les barbouzes n'avait trouvé rien de mieux que de fêter 
                  le 14 juillet avec un feu d'artifice "qu'il voulait qu'on le 
                  voit depuis la Chine". "Comme ça les jaunes n'auront qu'à bien 
                  se tenir" avait-il dit au général Joffres. 6-5-4... Le seul 
                  moyen d'en réchapper était de plonger dans l'océan. Jojo 
                  souffla alors comme un fou dans son ombrelle, pas la peur 
                  décuplant sa force, les dernières baleines explosèrent ! Par 
                  dépit il se mit à nager dans le ciel comme un fou et disparu 
                  dans un immense nuage. Etait-ce le champignon se demanda-t-il            
       14_        ou bien un dégazage intempestif d'un de ses habitants ?
                  ce qui est sur, c'est qu'i commanderas un yoghourt à la 
                  framboise en arrivant à l'hotel, car c'est bon pour soulager 
                  ses inflamations hémorroidales.
                  le + dur seras de se badigeonner efficacement avec. "je 
                  demanderais au barman" se dit-il il doit bien avoir l'habitude 
                  de genre d'opération dans ce pays. Il pris son Portable PC 
                  pour envoyer un mail au dit hôtel... l'accusé de réception ne 
                  se fit pas attendre et confirmas ses attentes. Après avoir 
                  rangé sosn PC qu'il trouvais top génial par rapport à ces 
                  trucs de chez apple que personne ne voulais à raison, il se 
                  mit à prendre des photos du paysage envirronnant. Mais une 
                  mouette qui passais par là lui fit remarquer que pour le reste 
                  de l'histoire, il pourrait atterrir sur le toit de l'hôtel 
                  Pullmann le "Suce-pet" dans lequel il avait réservé. arrivé en 
                  bas le barmann le lui tartinas de 
        1_        moutarde qui lui montait au nez,depuis que l'hotel avait comme 
                  pensionnaire la comtesse de chagata,petit pays de l'océan 
                  indien,trés connu pour son caviar de langouste,avec ses gardes 
                  du corps et ses trois chiens de borneo,le cou garni de 
                  diamants lui faisait craindre l'apparition des gansters et 
                  surtout de             
        2_        Catmickl Tkoizhelin, escroc, menteur et meilleur voleur 
                  professionel de chagata, voir du monde. Ses méthodes viles et 
                  mesquines, ses coups bas, son habitude de poignarder dans le 
                  dos, et ses problèmes génitaux lui vallaient le surnom de la 
                  Taupe Emasculée, mais cela ne le gènait pas ... seul le profit 
                  l'interessait. Et c'est qui était le plus dangereux chez lui. 
                  * Chapitre III, Dernière danse pour la Taupe emasculée. 
                  Notre héro sans peur et sans reproche sentant bien que la 
                  Taupe ne saurais résister a l'appel des diamant, décida de 
                  prendre les devants et                
        10_       de rembaler ses hémoroïdes pour être plus présentable.
                  Il se dirigea alors vers la comtesse et lui dit, tout en lui 
                  passant la main dans le dos à faire frissoner un scarabé 
                  pédophile, : "Salut beauté, alors on est en vacances, là, 
                  comme ça, toute seule, sans aucun mâle pour vous protéger..."
                  elle l'interrompit est lui dit dans son jargon local : "esta 
                  une lopeta qué froti mi doso", ce qui signifiait                
     14_          absolument rien après tout. mais                  
      10_         qu'importe, c'était dans la poche, elle venait de succomber 
                  à son charme jamesbondien et il allais enfin pouvoir 
                  la tirer cette satanée tringle à rideau qui est coincée, et 
                  qui refuse obstinément d'occulter la fenêtre sur la scène qui 
                  se prépare dans la chambre de la belle déesse         
     14_          c'est ainsi qu'il se fit arrêter par la police pour voyeurisme 
                  agravé,dénoncé par 
      2_          la Taupe, qui n'avait pus supporter de voir les ebats 
                  langoureux de la comtesse, alors qu'ils préparaient à lui 
                  dérober ses diamants.
                  rahhh  ! me faire ca a moi la Taupe,je vais                
     14_          te farcir les burnes pour mieux               
      8_          les bouffer après !
                  Menottes aux poignets, il regrettait quand même de n'avoir pas 
                  eu le temps de "finir" la comtesse avant d'être arrêté.
                  D'un seul coup, une idée de génie lui traversa l'esprit,il 
                  avait encore entre les mains le fermoir du soutien-gorge de la 
                  comtesse qu'il avait sauvagement arraché lors de ses ébats(le 
                  soutien gorge, pas la comtesse !...).
                  Il commença à fourrager dans la serrure de ses menottes quand, 
                  un inspecteur, s'approchant par derrière, lui dit à 
                  l'oreille                 
         2_       toi mon p'tit, va falloir que tu sois très gentil avec moi 
                  si                
         8_       tu tiens à tes bijoux de famille !
                  Voyant l'inspecteur pervers s'approcher de lui en déboutonnant 
                  son pantalon, il sentit un profond malaise l'envahir et 
                  dégueula sur le parquet laminé, le rendant ainsi aussi 
                  glissant qu'une patinoire d'Inuites un soir de Noël !
                  L'inspecteur, surpris, fit un grand écart et s'écrasa la 
                  gueule sur le sol en criant   
        1_        c'est pas possible !,déja qu'il faut s'occuper des zigotos 
                  comme vous,je viens d'apprendre qu'un escroc international 
                  vient d'atterrir avec le charter des demoiselles 
                  de rochefort,qui viennent faire leur numero de danseuses 
                  nues,pendant ce temps là le ganster risque de            
          8_      de les prendre en otage !
                  Devant l'inspecteur qui pataugeait lamentablement dans le 
                  dégueulis, il se dit : "Mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout celui-là, 
                  Profitant de l'occasion, il lui asséna un terrible coup de 
                  boule ecchymosant, et le laissant pour mort, se saisit de ses 
                  clés et détacha ses menottes.
                  Consultant sa montre, il vit avec horreur qu'il lui restait à 
                  peine 15 minutes pour rejoindre la troupe des Demoiselles de 
                  Rochefort afin d'éviter un carnage sanguinolent et 
                  dramatique.
                  Dans la précipitation, il oublia son   
        1_        defougnizeur a neutrons,bien connue des demoiselles ,sans 
                  celui çi,il se sentait tout nu,et la bande a karpov,issu de la 
                  collusion de radovsky et du lion de siberie,aurait beau jeu de 
                  piller la malle a                
        8_        accessoires qui contenait tout son attirail de super agent secret. 
                  Il se dirigea nonchalamment vers la sortie quand il croisa 
                  Karpov qui l'avait tenu en échec durant tant d'années.
                  Ce dernier ne le reconnut pas, tant la bosse qu'il avait sur 
                  le crâne le défigurait (souvenez-vous du coup de boule....).
                  Comme par enchantement, il se retrouva dans l'avenue déserte à 
                  cette heure tardive et tenta d'héler un taxi bien improbable.
                  Soudain, un bruit inquiétant le fit sursauter.
                  Il se retourna et vit avec effroi 
        js_       son ombre qui se projetait sur un mur. Avec cette bosse,
                  il avait la silhouette d'un Schtroumpf obèse. Un frisson glacial
                  lui parcourut l'échine.
                  il se mit à courir à en perdre haleine. Après 50 mètres
                  (il  n'avait plus les jambes ni l'haleine de ses 20 ans), il 
                  s'arrêta sans oser jeter un oeil en arrière. Le souvenir de 
                  l'ombre le fit encore une fois tressaillir. C'est alors qu'il 
                  entendit une sirène se rapprocher. Saisi de panique, il se 
                  jeta tête baissée                     
        7_        dans un buisson, et se reprit un second coup de boule 
                  echymosant.frappé qu'il était par un paparazzi qui avait 
                  cru reconnaitre en la comtesse,loana la lofteuse.pris d'un 
                  mal de tête épouvantable, notre héros sorti de sa poche un 
                  deuxième bonbon à double effet.le premier effet lui 
                  enchylosa les neurones, le second lui            
      8_          enfla tellement les testicules qu'il se mit à flotter dans 
                  les airs telle une baudruche goinfrée d'helium.
                  L'horreur ! Il s'approcha dangereusement d'une gargouille de 
                  Notre-Dame sur laquelle il s'empala sans trop de dommage 
                  heureusement !
                  La nuit était claire, et il mit à profit sa situation élevée 
                  pour 
        vj_       scruter la ville lumière, quand soudain, pris d'une envie 
                  folle de chocolat et de fondue, il sauta dans un taxi, 
                  direction Orly, pour prendre un vol en direction de la Suisse, 
                  Genève plus précisément, puis Lausanne par le train.
                  Son idée : descendre à l'hôtel d'Angleterre, tel Lord Byron 
                  lors de son voyage sur les bords du Léman. 
   1_             ou plus precisement planquer le produit de son casse,dans la 
                  banque de guillaume,sur que ce gars là avait le bras long,et 
                  qu'il pouvait intervenir a distance,le prochain vol pour hong 
                  kong partait a 18 heures de geneve,il lui fallait faire sa 
                  provision de chocolats et de bonbons pour la route,mais son 
                  coffre etait déja plein de gruyere,il lui vins une idée 
       8_         lumineuse !
                  Ayant constaté qu'il s'était fait rouler et que son gruyère 
                  était en fait un emmental de piètre qualité, il décida d'en 
                  fourrer les trous avec le chocolat et les bonbons afin de 
                  gagner une place substantielle.
                  Il démarra en trombe, priant que son airco ne le laisse pas 
                  tomber...
                  En effet, la température extérieure était plus que clémente, 
                  et il n'osait imaginer le magma informe et malodorant qui ne 
                  manquerait pas de résulter d'une augmentation de quelques 
                  degrés.
                  L'oeil sur le thermomètre, il décida de... 
  vj              s'arrêter en chemin afin de déguster une fondue avec un 
                  bon verre de blanc avant de reprendre la route pour Genève, 
                  son avion partait dans 3 heures, il avait donc le temps de 
                  rouler tranquillement et apprécier la porsche décapotable 
                  qu'il avait loué. 
                  Mais comble de malchance, quelques kilomètres avant d'arriver 
                  à destination, un barrage de police pour contrôle du taux 
                  d'alcool dans le sang lui fit soudain regretter d'avoir 
                  recommander une deuxième bouteille... 
    8_            de white russian cocktail avec le café !
                  Il décida de jouer le tout pour le tout et s'arrêtant quelques 
                  centaines de mètres avant le barrage, il ouvrit son coffre 
                  laissant s'échapper les effluves d'emmental, de chocolat et de 
                  bonbons mélangés.
                  Prenant son courage à deux mains (afin d'agir aujourd'hui 
                  !!!), il s'enduit le corps de la mixture nauséabonde afin de 
                  cacher un tant soit peu l'odeur de l'alcool.
                  Il remonta dans sa Porsche et décida d'aborder les policiers 
                  avec une nonchalance toute lebowskienne.
                  Pas de chance, les policiers étaient à la recherche d'un gars 
                  qui avait braqué l'épicerie du coin et qui, par inadvertance 
                  ou maladresse était resté coincé 1 semaine dans le frigo à 
                  fromage.
                  Il essaya bien de s'expliquer, mais le plus grand des 
                  policiers, surnommé Gouda, le somma de sortir de sa voiture et de
      js_         tendre les mains pour le menottage protocolaire. Notre héros 
                  fit mine de s'exécuter, mais avant que les mâchoires nickelées 
                  des anneaux ne se referment sur ses poignets noueux, il 
                  décrocha un uppercut d'une violence inoïe à Gouda, tout en 
                  frappant son collègue d'un coup de pied retourné bien ajusté. 
                  Il sauta à bord de son véhicule non sans avoir pris la 
                  précaution de percer les pneus de la fourgonette municipale et 
                  démarra en trombe, comme pour tenter de laisser sur place 
                  l'odeur pestilentielle de la substance dont il était toujours 
                  enduit. 
                  Il arriva à l'aéroport sans encombre, et après un bref 
                  décrassage dans les toilettes, Jojo se rendit devant la porte 
                  d'embarquement. Juste avant de tendre on billet à l'hôtesse, 
                  il entendit quelqu'un l'interpeler par son nom derrière lui. 
                  Il se retourna, incrédule. Mais oui ! C'était bien... 
   8  _           la comtesse qu'il n'avait pas eu l'occasion de "finir" 
                  avant sa cavale éperdue et échevelée.
                  Il enleva prestement le morceau de gruyère qui lui collait 
                  encore dans les narines et l'attira langoureusement contre lui 
                  dans un baiser à la fois fougueux et langoureux.
                  Tout à sa besogne amoureuse, il ne remarqua pas le manège de 
                  la comtesse qui, sournoisement, lui enfonça une seringue dans 
                  la fesse gauche.
                  Il sentit le sol se dérober sous lui et tenta de s'accrocher 
                  au décolleté béant de la sournoise qui s'avéra être factice.
                  En sombrant dans un coma profond, il se dit : M... un travesti  !
                  La!  ou le ?!  comtesse se rajusta et toisant son ! ou sa ?!
                  majordome lui dit à l'oreille... 
     5_           Hong Kong c'est fini!
                  Le corps inanimé fut transporté à l'infirmerie de l'Aéroport 
                  Le penthotal détecté et éliminé par une perfusion rapide et 
                  efficace. Notre homme fut sur pieds en 1 heure. Il sortit un 
                  peu grogi et alla directement prendre un taxi: Au Novotel 
                  dit-il! Il lui fallait faire le point et 
     1_           preparer le mariage avec la baronne de la tronche en 
                  biais,richissime notoire qu'il avait connu dans l'avion, et qui 
                  lui avait parlé de sa collections de vases mings,d'une valeur 
                  inestimable,la prevision de se faire la dondon etait tempéré 
                  par l'appat du gain.
                  il se promettait une fois le mariage etabli de simuler un 
                  accident pour se debarrasser de la rombiere,mais comment faire 
                  et quel solution choisir,le ventilateur bulgare ou 
     5_           ou simuler un suicide dans la rade de Brest. Une petite
                  poussette sur le quai embrumé...A 4 heures du matin,après 
                  avoir trainé dans les sombres boites à marins,ou
    vj _          dans les rochers du salève, un magnifique scénario en 
                  perspective, il voyait déjà les titres "Une baronne travestie 
                  se tue au pays de Frankestein" mais d'abord il lui coupera un 
                  à un les doigts de pied, histoire de lui faire payer 
     8_           le coup du tire-bouchon alsacien dont il avait gardé des 
                  séquelles pendant plusieurs heures, le sexe coincé dans une 
                  bouteille de clos Vougeot trop glacée pour être honnête.
                  Il ne dut sa survie que grâce à un poivrot notoire qui, contre 
                  le contenu de la bouteille, l'aida à s'en dépêtrer...
                  Se remémorant ce pénible souvenir, il se jura, non seulement 
                  de lui couper les doigts de pieds, mais également de les lui 
                  enfoncer un par un dans un endroit que par pudeur je me 
                  garderai de nommer.
                  Mais avant de mettre sa vengeance à exécution, il prépara un 
                  plan dibolique
    5_            celui de la faire boire plus que de raison en ajoutant la 
                  dernière trouvaille chimique bon chic-bon genre de la plaine 
                  Monceau!
                  Ouais, tout juste mon cher lecteur...de la DHEA en 
                  gouttes...non pas... Mais en cuillerées à soupe!!!
                  Il n'en revenais pas: L'effet était époustouflant et la 
                  vieille ressemblait de plus en plus à Loana et il se dit 
                  que 
     10_          Il pourrait encore grapiller un peu de pognon si il 
                  l'enfermait dans une boite à chaussures, avec 12000 caméras et 
                  qu'il vendais le tout à M6 
      8_          pour un prix ne défiant pas toute concurrence.
                  Malheureusement, il avait déjà un contrat d'exclusivité avec 
                  France 3 qui avait installé des caméras tactiles dans les 
                  toilettes du Toubar Vert souvent momopolisées par  gribouille
                  Dès lors il se dit "que faire ? 
                  Pendant ce temps, ayant dépassé la dose prescrite de DHEA, la 
                  sournoise rajeunissait plein tube et il se voyait bientôt en 
                  train de lui changer les couches culottes et de lui tailler un 
                  biberon !!! Quelle déchéance pour un homme de son envergure...
                  Il fallait trouver un moyen de stopper net l'effet du DHEA ,
                  quand  à ce moment
     1_           il eut une apparition,un inca emplumé entouré d'un hallo ! de 
                  clarté lui dit, je t'attend au bord du rio grande,là tu 
                  trouveras une cabane,et derriere cette cabane un cheval 
                  attaché,saute dessus et fonce jusqu'a rock ridge ou le sherrif 
                  t'attend,presente toi et dit lui que tu t'appelle 
      8_          Johnny Doiseau, en fait il s'aperçut bien vite, que ce 
                  n'était pas un inca emplumé entouré d'un halo, mais bien d'un 
                  inca hâlé entouré de plumeaux (mais ça ne change rien à 
                  l'histoire...).
                  Voyant un indien s'approcher, il lui demanda le chemin du Rio grande
                  L'indien lui répondit : suivez les flèches...ce qu'il fit, 
                  tout en évitant celles que ce maudit peau rouge ne manqua pas 
                  de lui décocher par derrière...
                  Arrêtant son cheval au bord de la piste, il lui prit l'envie 
                  subite de 
     pr_          marcher, histoire de se dégourdir les jambes. Pas facile 
                  le cheval surtout qu'il n'a jamais été un cavalier hors paire.
                  "et ce p..... de Rio Grande encore loin? je n' sais même pas 
                  où qu' c'est!", pensa t'il tout haut.
                  Si au moins il avait pris son Titanium, il aurait pu 
                  interroger Sherlock.
                  Il était perdu dans ses pensées quand tout à coup une lumière 
                  verte l'enveloppa, il se sentit tout engourdi. 
     8_           et perdit connaissance alors que la lumière commencait à 
                  virer au rouge ! Dans un brouillard, il pensa : "même en plein désert
                  ils  s'ingénient à poser des feux de signalisation...! Quel monde 
                  pourri... !".
                  La première chose qu'il vit en se réveillant, fut trois pieds 
                  verdâtres qui, pourtant, semblait rattaché au même corps.
                  Il cligna légèrement des yeux et affina sa vision : les pieds 
                  étaient véritablement énormes alors que la chose sur laquelle 
                  ils étaient rattachés était minuscule.
                  Il pensa : "il ne doit pas avoir de problème d'équilibre 
                  celui-là...et de pouffer nerveusement de rire !!!".
                  Le rire n'eut pas l'heur de plaire à la chose qui lui lanca 
                  dans un français approximatif et guttural : "on va voir si tu 
                  riras autant après que l'on t'auras aricosectomisé...!!!"
                  Cette dernière phrase fut une révélation : il se réveilla, 
                  tremblant et trempé d'une sueur moite mais néanmoins glacée et 
                  il réalisa qu'il avait fait un sacré cauchemar...
                  Du regard, il chercha sa monture (qu'il trouva par ailleurs 
                  échevelée et livide, on ne sait pourquoi...!).
                  Il se leva péniblement et commença à
    jm_           à chercher sa brosse à dent pour rafraîchir son haleine de 
                  poivrot qui a trop forcé sur le gros rouge 5 étoiles. C'est 
                  lors qu'il marcha sur la queue de sa jument ! Réveiller en 
                  sursaut, elle lui décocha un magnifique coup de sabot dans le 
                  crane. Hébété, Jojo senti la cervelle s'écouler de son front 
                  béant et dans un dernier souffle dit "on est bien peu 
                  d'chose", puis "tout ça pour ça". La jument lui répondit "tu 
                  l'as dit bouffi", maintenant à moi la grande aventure. Elle 
                  s'ébroua, essuya ses 4 fers sur la dépouille de Jojo et ... 
      8_          détala sans demander son reste ni autre chose d'ailleurs, 
                  laissant Jojo lamentablement vautré dans sa cervelle gluante 
                  et dégoulinante (ça c'est gore !!  )
                  Tout à coup, le ciel s'assombrit et de gros nuages apparurent 
                  à l'horizon... Un coup de tonnerre retentit et les rideaux du 
                  temple se déchirèrent (pardon, je me trompe d'histoire...).
                  Un ange apparut dans un halo de lumière (et pas de 
                  téléphone)... API ?? murmura Jojo dans un souffle pathetique!
                  Mais non ! susurra l'ange au regard miséricordieux et 
                  compatissant moi c'est LURE...
                  L'ange Lure répondit Jojo, qu'est ce que c'est con quand même !
                  L'Ange Lure lui caressa le front d'une main tout en ramassant 
                  un peu de terre glaise de l'autre et l'appliqua sur le crâne 
                  de Jojo avec la troisième en lui disant 
     7_           "tu es tombé bien bas jojo !"
                  il lui répondit : _"oui mais je tombe de pas bien haut !"
                  l'ange lure étonné, se frotta les ailes et enchaina : _"oui tu 
                  as raison jojo mais tu es tombé vraiment bas !"
                  jojo dit : _"vu que je suis pas tombé de très haut, même si 
                  j'atterri bien bas, la hauteur de la chute n'est pas 
                  importante... on peut même tomber plus bas en ayant fait une 
                  chute moindre, de même qu'on peut tomber de haut et atterrir 
                  plus haut que le plus bas où je suis tombé."
                  l'ange lure complètement emberlificoté à essayer de comprendre 
                  ce qu'on venait de lui dire, jojo s'empressa de dégainer un 
                  troisième bonbon à double effet... il le lança dans la bouche 
                  de l'ange lure bé. l'ange criant à l'empoisonnement se jeta 
                  sur jojo et... 
       10_        lui souffffffla une haleine si fraiche que les poils de nez 
                  givrairent.
                  soudain, le 2eme effet envahi l'ange, et c'est bien connu, et 
                  meme marqué dans le dictionnaire, il ne faut jamais donner de 
                  bonbon double effet à un ange sinon 
       1_         ses ailes se raidissent,et lui apparait meme un semblant de 
                  zizi,ce que voyant,la baronne de la tronche en biais,héla son 
                  chauffeur et lui dit,charles tirez moi cet ange avec votre 
                  deux coups,le zizi est petit mais comme jojo m'a quitté,je 
                  m'en contenterait.
                  mais le chauffeur avait déja attrapé l'ange,et a l'ordre de 
                  tirez il l'avait tout simplement violé,l'ange surpris et aprés 
                  un dernier couac s'envola en jurant de 
      8_          ne plus jamais revenir dans le coin !
                  Il réajusta son string plumeux et s'envola sans demander son 
                  reste, pressé d'arriver au paradis pour raconter sa 
                  mésaventure ! (et faire un brin de toilette par la même 
                  occasion)
                  Laissant l'enfer à sa droite (attention Satan l'habite...   ), 
                  il dépassa le purgatoire et enfin arriva à la porte du paradis 
                  où l'attendaient ses congénères...
                  A peine eut-il le temps de conter sa sexuelle aventure qu'il 
                  fut renversé par la horde de ses collègues pressé d'en 
                  découdre avec le salopard fauteur de troubles...
                  Héberlué, il croisa Edgard, un pensionnaire lunatique 
                  originaire de Roubaix (qu'on appelle l'hagard du Nord) et qui 
                  avait le don de prédire l'avenir.
                  Il lui demanda ce qui allait se passer, maintenant que la 
                  horde sauvage des anges en colère déferlaient sur notre pauvre 
                  terre.
                  Edgard leva les yeux au ciel (mais il se rendit compte qu'il y 
                  était déjà...), et lui annonca... 
    pr_           Ce que je  Redoute(à Roubaix normal  ), c'est que ce ne 
                  soit pas ce que nous croyons, en effet les anges ne vont pas 
                  sur terre pour venger l'ange LURE, mais afin de connaître les 
                  sensations "desailesquiseraidissentetdupetitzizi", il sont 
                  tous allés, à tire d'ailes, chercher de ces bonbons à 2  coup                                          
    8_            afin d'en tirer un, Arrivant sur place, ils ne trouvèrent (j'allais dire 
                  ménestrel) que Jojo, toujours agonisant   dans sa flaque flasque
                  de cervelle. Ils pensèrent,si on veut en profiter,autantle remettre en 
                  état.ce qu'ils firent avec l'aide de Dieu et d'une bonne dose 
                  de mercurochrome éthyliquement dosé.
                  Jojo, se sentant mieux, ouvrit les yeux, vit les anges et s'écria
                  mais je suis au paradis !Les anges hilares lui répondirent 
                  non pas au paradis, mais bientôt au septième ciel.
                  Joignant le geste à la parole, ils se saisirent de son 
     9_           magnifque bec de cafetière et tirèrent dessus énergiquement. 
                  Jojo poussa bientôt des cris de goret qu'on égorge
     pr           "Il faut se saisir du paquet de bonbon" s'écriait un ange. Du 
                  coup, tous s'empiffrairent goulûment à qui mieux-mieux tel un 
                  essaim d'abeille butinant une pauvre fleur.
                  Ce qui devait arriver, arriva, leurs ailes se raidirent sous 
                  l'action du double effet et c'est brutalement que tous 
                  s'écrasèrent au sol tel de pauvres mouches...
      8_         leurs petits zizi enfichés dans la terre telle une horde 
                  d'asperges figées pour l'éternité.
                  Un agriculteur passant par là et voyant ce spectacle lamentable 
                  se demanda s'il pourrait en tirer un quelconque profit 
                  Il eut une idée lumineuse : il utiliserait les anges comme 
                  charrue (référence aux zizi enfichés...) afin de creuser les 
                  sillons éventuellement abreuvés par un sang impur (je 
                  m'égare...).
                  Il alla chercher Detrait, son cheval et commenca à l'atteler 
                  quand Jojo eut une meilleure idée...
      pr_         et si ou jouait au fléchettes. Devant le regard incrédule 
                  de l'aigri- culteur  , il joignit le geste à la parole et 
                  entreprit d'extraire un premier ange nommé LOT (appelé 
                  communément l'ange LOT, ange déchu d'une grosse entreprise 
                  Américaine   ). "Récalcitrant le bougre, drôlement bien fiché 
                  en terre" pensa t-il tout haut...
       8_         Il décida de faire appel à Detrait, le cheval pour extirper 
                  le malheureux de la fange où il était lamentablement enlisé.
                  Rien n'y fit, à croire que l'ange disposait d'un zizi cranté 
                  du type de ceux que l'on utilise chez HILTI pour les fixations 
                  hautes performances.A moins que... mais oui, c'est çà !!!
                  Il commenca à creuser un trou à droite de l'ange pour vérifier 
                  que rien ne s'opposait par dessous au retrait du sexuel engin 
                  C'est là qu'il constata avec effroi que quelques taupes s'en 
                  servait comme balançoire, empêchant de ce fait le coulissement 
                  de la chose.
                  Il en profita pour demander l'heure (à la troisième taupe il 
                  sera exactement 16 H...) et décida d'utiliser les grands 
                  moyens... 
     pr_          c'est pas un ridicule troupeau de taupes fussent-elles 
                  suisses, qui vont m'empêcher d'extirper ces pauvres bougres. 
                  Ils ne savaient pas ce qu'ils faisaient, seigneur pardonne 
                  leurs ce n'est pas de leurs faute. Ils ne savaient pas que le 
                  sexe n'apporte que soucis et désillusions. (d'ailleurs 
                  j'arrête le sexe dans 70 ans, si, si, promis).
                  D'un coup d'un seul, il lança un grand coup de pied dans cette 
                  taupinière. Bon d'accord l'ange blêmit, c'était nouveau pour 
                  lui, la douleur dans les roubignolles, mais c'était la seule 
                  façon de s'en sortir 
    10            Jojo retira alors l'ange, et a la vue de sa pointe toute 
                  tuméfiée, il le jeta derrière lui et decida d'en prendre un 
                  autre en meilleur état pour jouer aux flechettes.
                  "En premier" dit il au paysan," il faut faire la cible. Alors 
                  vous voyez, vous prennez
     vmu          ce magnifique tracteur à bretelles acheté par correspondance 
                  au téléachat pour seulement cinq cent quatre vingt quinze 
                  francs, et vous 
    pr            le mettez là-bas derrière la grosse meule de foin pour pas 
                  qu'il nous gêne. Le paysan tout en maugréant s'exécuta, poussé 
                  par la curiosité. Comment Jojo allait-il s'y prendre pour 
                  faire la cible,en attendant le paysan changeant d'avis et
                  preféra le
     1_           pousser dans la mare,de façon a laisser la route libre 
                  pour le convoi de satellites,ariane cinq ayant foiré,il vaut 
                  mieux prevoir une reserve,mais dans la reserve du pas de 
                  tir,l'espion bill béllurette attendait, tapi ,que le convoi 
                  passe,pret a balancer son stock de grenades defougnisantes,ne 
                  pas laisser partir le nouveau satellite de macg,pour garder le 
                  controle sur tout
     10_          Jojo prit alors très exactement 27 plumes aux différents 
                  anges, et les attacha avec un brin d'herbe ramoli par une 
                  bouse de vache fraiche. Le disque ainsi formé pouvait être 
                  posé en appui sur une botte de paille (mais surtout pas dans 
                  le passage d'Ariane, parce que sinon quand la fusée se crash, 
                  ça abime la cible, et si on avait commencé de jouer, on ne 
                  sait plus qui était en train de gagner).
                  Il prit alors l'ange sélectionné précédement pour en faire une 
                  flèche sous les yeux éberlués de la griculteuuuuur-isse-, car 
                  il, euh non, elle, venait de retirer sa salopette, et de 
                  dénouer ses longs cheveux longs, et blond, mais longs quand 
                  même, à un tel point qu'ils lui recouvraient les seins, mais 
                  on pouvait deviner d'énormes tétons sous cette habit satiné.
                  Jojo laissa tomber l'ange Oliveur (c'est son nom), qui se dit, 
                  "c'est violent ces bonbons double effets, c'est la 2eme fois 
                  que je broutte le goudron aujourd'hui", et il (Jojo) se jeta 
                  sur la blonde qui lui dit "on forme tous une grande famille, 
                  c'est clair".
                  Jojo sursauta de 33,56 cm en arrière et 
     8_           Il prit un élan olympique et s'élanca vers la blonde pulpeuse 
                  à souhait, quand il buta lamentablement sur la dernière taupe, 
                  toute occupée à pouffer de rire en regardant ce spectacle 
                  dantesque...
                  Le choc fut trop violent : la taupe boula tel Steve Jobs 
                  descendant de son piedestal après le keynote du 18/7, tandis 
                  que Jojo, pris par l'élan, alla s'enficher dans la cible qui, 
                  mal fixée, commença à dévaler la pente abrupte.
                  Jojo se dit : "mais comment ils font, les derviches tourneurs 
                  ???"
                  La cible tournoyante contina à rouler jusqu'à ce qu'elle 
                  atteignit... 
      9_          l'ange en plein sexe. Sa conception en plumes d'oies des 
                  Landes lui procura cependant une sensation agréable, qui le 
                  fit décoller d'un léger battement d'ailes incontrôlé, le 
                  premier depuis sa sortie de l'École d'Ange-En-Ce 
                  professionnelle (pardon puis se pâmer et, ayant perdu ses 
                  esprits, s'écraser du coup dans la bauge du cochon. Celui ci, 
                  doté d'un solide appétit comme tout ses congénères, et n'y 
                  regardant pas de si près, se rua sur l'ange dans le but avoué 
    8_            de lui faire passer un mauvais quart d'heure !
                  L'ange fangeux tournait et retournait dans la glaise molle 
                  sans parvenir à reprendre son équilibre, et ce, pour le plus 
                  grand plaisir des taupes venues assister au spectacle (encore 
                  elles...).
                  Il s'agrippa au groin de Delait, le cochon, qui n'attendait 
                  que ça pour l'embrasser sur la bouche...ce qu'il fit avec 
                  avidité.
                  D'un seul coup, une voix venue de l'infini se fit entendre : 
                  "C'est bientôt fini ce bordel immonde ? On ne peut pas avoir 
                  le dos tourné cinq minutes sans que ça dégénère en 
                  partouze...?"
                  C'était Dieu dans toute sa splendeur lumineuse...
                  Dieu s'adressa à tout le monde et dit : "vous avez pêché ! 
                  vous serez puni !"
                  Et c'est ce qu'il fit :
                  Il inventa les blagues sur les blondes, pour l'agriculteur, il 
                  créa la communauté européenne, il priva les anges de zizi pour 
                  qu'on puisse discuter à l'infini sur le sexe des anges,
                  il envoya les taupes à l'horloge parlante...
                  Quant à Jojo, il lui donna la nationalité belge et changea son 
                  nom en "Legrand" (pour les connaisseurs typiquement belges !!! 
                  tant pis pour les autres !) et le condamna à chanter dans 
                  toutes les foires agricoles du plat pays.
                  Jojo Legrand s'écria... 
   1_             je suis emasculé,mais je subirai mon tourment jusqu'au bout du 
                  bout,je sais que certaines dames me doivent quelques 
                  gateries,qui m'aideront a survivre,les poches pleines de 
                  fric,la vie sera belle quand meme,et puis une prothese pourra 
                  peut etre faire illusion.
                  la dessus une voiture qui passait se rua sur le trottoir et 
                  fit de cet ange au rabais un tas de
    8_            chair à saucisses avec une prothèse qui dépasse !
                  La voiture s'arrêta et Jojo, vit la comtesse et son chauffeur 
                  en descendre (je sais, une saucisse avec des yeux ça n'existe 
                  pas ! mais quand même...).
                  En ricanant, elle ouvrit son coffre, en sortit un panier à 
                  pique-nique et dit à Jojo : "je ne t'ai pas eu mais je t'aurai 
                  quand même !"Incrédule, Jojo la vit s'approcher, un morceau 
                  de pain et un couteau à la main.
                  Délicatement, elle approcha l'ustensile contondant de son 
                  appendice sanguinolent et le tartina sur son morceau de pain.
                  Non ! Non ! cria Jojo Legrand..."pas la moutarde !!!!"
                  Ce fut trop et il re-s'écroula sans connaissance !
                  A son réveil 
    9_            une accorte infirmière lui souriait en lui disant du ton qu'on 
                  prend pour parler aux aliénés mentaux 
    8_            Alors beau brun, ça gaze ? (note : il faut dire que Jojo, 
                  dans un état lamentable n'arrêtait pas de péter à cause de la 
                  moutarde).
                  Il commencait tout doucement à se remettre de ses émotions, 
                  quand il remarqua sur la table de chevet 
    7_            une pochette d'allumette qui portait cette inscription : 
                  "Plantages et Breuvages : Adages du toubar vert".
                  d'un mawashi majestueux il eppoustifoula l'infirmière, qui 
                  n'était autre que loana la lofteuse... et d'un bond il sauta 
                  par la fenêtre de l'hôpital. il n'avait plus qu'une chose en 
                  tête : atteindre le toubar vert. là bas il pourrait surement 
                  rencontrer
    5_            un marin dit Amiral qui ayant construit un trimaran haut comme 
                  l'Arc de Triomphe et oui!!! l'emmènerait avec lui, tout 
                  là-bas, aux iles du Cap-Vert après une escale à Dakar .
                  A l'aube de ce 20 juillet, à 4 heures GMT ils embarquèrent et 
                  tout de suite le bâteau se mit à filer
                  32 noeuds bout au vent: Espagne, Portugal, Maroc...
                  Au large de Dakar une vedette des douanes approcha,
                  menaçante, canon armé et tout d'un coup... 
   1_             un des marins du bateau perdit sa barbe, et tout le monde 
                  reconnu le prince de demonte moilepneu ancien garagiste du roi 
                  de vasimollo petite principauté au nord de la creuse,et dont 
                  le maire n'était autre que jojo la mitraille frere jumeau de 
                  jojo legrand l'emasculé,legrand se dit je vais envoyer mon 
                  frere le maire rejoindre la comtesse et la baronne,et lui 
                  qu'on appelle le taureau de la creuse pourra les 
                  satisfairent,et nous rapporter de l'oseille,pour etre sur il 
                  fera provision de viagra et de corne de rhinoceros
                  ce qui fera de lui le meilleur,et meme hors concours,malgré 
                  un soupçon d'adversite du belier de mousron ,petit village 
                  des alentours belge ou il sevit,malgré quelques incartades 
                  en france,ou ilest souvent expulsé
                  son seul desir de comprendre,n'en fait pasun concurrent important
                  pour jojo,celui ci elevé au sirop de belleville avait tellement 
                  culbuté de gerces,que afficher la comtesse et la baronne a son palmarés
                  ne serait pour lui qu'un jeu.
                  il pourrait ensuite reprendre le flambeau de son jumeau et
                  partir pour monaco,le casino l'interessait et il pourrait 
                  rencontrer
       5_         En attendant Monaco, ils touchèrent le quai principal du port 
                  de Dakar...Surprise!!! Le quai était rempli d'une masse 
                  humaine hurlant des cris de joie: Hourra! On est les champions 
                  on est les champions!Les Hardis marins étaient époustouflés.
                  Sous le pavillon Mac Gé claquant au vent, on reconnaissait 
                  Arico, Thebi,Touba avec son drapeau perso, et Archéos, 
                  Pierrot, Jean i, Vieux mac, Mac inside... et out side 
                  Impossible de citer toute cette foule!les cris redoublérent
                  C'est alors! c'est alors que !... Zorro est arrivé
   vj_            sur son cheval orange même si tout le monde le voit rouge
   8_             suivi du sergent Garcia pétaradant à qui mieux mieux sur la 
                  mobylette bleue piquée devant le restaurant cité dans un autre 
                  article par un autre posteur !
                  Zorro rangea sa monture (de lunettes hé hé !!!) et Garcia lui 
                  dit "Attention ! tu as quelque chose sur l'épaule !
                  Zorro, dans un geste vif et apeuré s'écria "Ah, la sale bête" 
                  et de sa main droite, il balaya son cheval qui, pour se 
                  reposer, n'avait pas trouvé d'autre endroit plus moëlleux...
                  Il demanda à la cantonnade,et alors, ce roman, 
    1_            penser vous qu'il va durer?et que vont devenir les 
                  protagonistes,jojo l'emasculé,trouvera t'il une prothese,son 
                  jumeau sautera t'il les deux dondons,berthe recrachera t'elle 
                  le zizi de l'ange,les poules auront elles des dents,et la 
                  soupe sera elle chaude,a peine la philosophie achevé,une 
                  rafale de mitraille provenant du uzi de karpov balaya le 
                  sergent garcia,zorro et le muet,seul le cheval survecu,la 
                  fille de l'aubergiste voisin avait sauté dessus et courrait 
                  rejoindre son amant don mortadelle, caballeros tres connu a 
                  mexico, ou il faisait le beau temps dans les boites de nuit.
                  ils avaient prévu d'adopter un jeune peruvien sans le sou,en 
                  disant c'est pas l'perou mais 
  7_              la contesse qui dominait la scène juchée sur la grande 
                  roue d'ok corral se décida alors à entrer en action... elle en 
                  avait marre de tourner en rond !
                  jojo qui s'aperçu que le nuage de poussière qui s'avançait 
                  vers lui n'était autre que la décidée contesse, pris ses 
                  jambes à son coup et déguerpi en direction du sud, vers le 
                  Mexique... arrivé à la frontière jojo sorti son passeport, son 
                  passemontagne, son passefil, son passepartout et son paso 
                  doble pour charmer la délicieuse douanière qui ressemblait 
                  étrangement à loana la lofteuse, pourtant...
     9_           une différence de taille avec la lofteuse était qu'on 
                  l'appelait Loana la loufteuse. En effet, elle pétait en 
                  permanence, de toutes les manières et sur tous les airs. Elle 
                  était ainsi capable d'interpréter les plus grands airs 
                  d'opéra, l'hymne national cubain ainsi que, son morceau de 
                  bravoure, la cucaracha. Son numéro avait eu un certain succès 
                  dans
     7_           les années trente ! et oui... jojo en s'approchant avait 
                  remarqué les inombrables pinces à linges qu'elle avait dans le 
                  coup pour tenir la peau tendue... pensant que la chose allait 
                  être facile, il passa la ligne imaginaire de la frontière d'un 
                  pas décidé. loana la loufteuse sorti son pistolet et le pointa 
                  sur la tempe de jojo... refroidi dans son élan, notre héros, 
                  se mit à prier la buena madre de santiago del chili. loana la 
                  loufteuse, qui avait compris la puta madre, devint rouge de 
                  rage et envoya un grand coup de pompe dans le cul de jojo qui 
                  priait encore... loana la loufteuse sorti alors de sa poche 
                  un
    1_            bonbon double effet,qu'elle s'empressa d'avaler ,une autre 
                  sé


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

il l'a fait


----------



## aricosec (1 Juin 2002)

reste deux pages que j'avions oublié de nettoyer
plus tard   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:














*beau temps n'est ce pas ! * ( tirez du celebre" le sheriff est en prison "du déjanté de genie MEL BROOKS )
......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arico moins 10 hrs


----------

